# Ebling VS Daniels Pull Plows



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Thinking about next year. May buy a pull plow.

From what I have seen on the web is the Daniels uses a standard rear receiver to mount to a truck. And, the sides are fixed.

The Ebling has wings that can be at 90 d to the blade or pivot out inline to act as extentions making the blade longer.

So anyone have pull plow experience?

Is pivoting wings better?

Is having less moving parts with fixed wings more dependable?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

It all depends on what type of plowing you do. It big open lots then the ebling, but if you do mostly residential then The Daniels is the way to go.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Burkarts, I do mostly residential.

Can you give more detail as to why you would go with a Daniels?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The Daniels is a simpler design and less to go wrong. The size of an ebling is large and the potential to clip objects on residential properties is increased. I know there are plenty of guys that use them for residential and they work great but IMO if I was mostly resi I would go with the Daniels. Same width of the truck you can get in tight areas with it as well.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I have the 16' Ebling. I don't own a Daniel's. I've never seen either before my purchase. I did my homework. Get the biggest Ebling you can afford. It does the work of two plow trucks. I use the 16 footer on commercials and residentials also. Wish I would have bought one years ago.


----------



## snoworks07 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have purchased over 14 Daniels pull plows over the years and currently have 3 in service. They work great for residential driveways. I would not go plowing without one, it's a must have for residentials. I have looked at the Ebling blade for me, but the size was a factor not to purchase. 

Most driveways are not flat, so trying to make one 16' pass does not get the driveway clean, so the expandable width really does not help. I still have to make several passes with my 96" Daniels because most driveways have a crest in the middle or similar. 

I guess it all depends on what type of accounts you are going to service. I mean, if you had 100 driveways that were flat and straight and 16' wide, the Ebling blade would be the pull plow to purchase, no doubt.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Ebling, B+B Quick Hitch or Swing Wing.....all good options for an expandable pull plow. For drives, why even consider a fixed width plow? My Ebling will go everywhere a Daniels will go, and open up to 14' if I want it to. You don't have to open the Ebling all the way all the time, that's what's great about it....besides the fact that it will pull a lot of snow!


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a Daniels 96" and is trouble free. This is the third season I used it.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Again thanks to all those that responded.
Hope to be able to afford a push plow and a pull plow for my Wrangler next year.

Leaning towards the Daniels pull plow for the rear.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Started w daniels, replaced w 16' eblings. Prefer the eblings as they are more versatile.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I think I would like an Ebling better.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Ebling with the wings retracted is 8' with the wings pinned in you have 2x the containment as the Daniels. I don't see any benefits to the Daniels and yes I have used both, granted the Daniels was limited and a few yrs ago.. I've had countless hours with a 16' ebling.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

You can get an Ebling with fixed sides just like the Danials.

One difference between all of these pull plows is how they mount to the truck, the Ebling is a major solid piece, the hitch is changed out for one that Jim makes.

The Ebling blade, even the fixed one is gotta be more weight than the Danials.

If you are putting a pull plow on a Wrangler, I'd be looking for something simpler than a swing wing or Ebling - Danials would be just about perfect for that application.

When I see Jim in the morning, I'll ask him his thoughts on a 16' Ebling on a Jeep Wrangler.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1598837 said:


> The Daniels is a simpler design and less to go wrong. The size of an ebling is large and the potential to clip objects on residential properties is increased. I know there are plenty of guys that use them for residential and they work great but IMO if I was mostly resi I would go with the Daniels. Same width of the truck you can get in tight areas with it as well.


I can get my CC F350 shortbox with 16' Ebling into anything someone can get a Daniels into. Assuming they are both 96" wide.

But you can't carry 14' of snow behind you with that 96" Daniels. Or pull out 16' of loading docks. Or parking spaces.

Even a fixed wing Ebling is a far stronger plow than the Daniels.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

framer1901;1600423 said:


> You can get an Ebling with fixed sides just like the Danials.
> 
> One difference between all of these pull plows is how they mount to the truck, the Ebling is a major solid piece, the hitch is changed out for one that Jim makes.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by change out the hitch?

I landscape and need to pull a trailer.

Also a 16' wide Ebling makes me wonder how do I drive down roads with such a wide pull plow.

Then can a 2005 Wrangler Unlimited handle a pull plow that wide?

Last as someone pointed out. They do mostly residential work. A lot of drive ways have many low spots. So in theory, the wider the plow, 16' vs 8', the more likely the wider plow will rest on the high spots and not get down down to pavement as well.

I just found out that Arctic makes a pull plow.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

32vld;1600616 said:


> What do you mean by change out the hitch?
> 
> Remove OEM hitch. Install Ebling hitch with QD for plow.
> 
> ...


Have you seen an Ebling plow?

https://www.google.com/search?q=ebl...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

Do some research.


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

1. You will have to change the hitch, but the ebling hitch has a receiver for pulling trailers. Ebling hitch will be stronger than a oem factory hitch

2. Ebling is no wider than 96" wide with the wings closed for going done the road.

3. check out www.eblingandson.com and watch the video
4. Ebling also sells daniels plows.


----------



## snoworks07 (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess the other factor is the cost of the unit.

I have not priced out an ebling in the past 4 years, but my 96" Daniels pull plow cost $2350.00 off season, at the end of 2011.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

dfd9;1600630 said:


> Have you seen an Ebling plow?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ebl...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
> 
> Do some research.


I have seen Daniels and Ebling videos on youtube and the manufacturer's web sites before posting here.

Stating a plow is 16' and 16' with wings extended is two different things.

As to going from 8' to 16' the Ebling wings do not look 4' long.

I will be pulling a 6 x 12 single axle trailer.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Talking about videos. Videos whether plows or other equipment are always done at best conditions to show off the equipment.

For those that have used pull plows besides being faster do they clean better then a push plow back dragging?


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

32vld;1601007 said:


> Talking about videos. Videos whether plows or other equipment are always done at best conditions to show off the equipment.
> 
> For those that have used pull plows besides being faster do they clean better then a push plow back dragging?


We have been using pull plows since the late fifties. That would be 1950's not 1850's. Used many brands, self built, etc. We have purchased used Eblings 16' folding pull plows and the 8' standard as well, all are great. Yes they scrape cleaner and faster than a front plow pulled backwards and negate the need to turn around to get behind the pile you just made. I would not consider equipping a commercial plow truck without one.

We pull tandem axle dump and skid steer trailers with his hitch. No problem, the hitch design exceeds that of the hitch that came with our trucks.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Herm Witte;1601050 said:


> We have been using pull plows since the late fifties. That would be 1950's not 1850's. Used many brands, self built, etc. We have purchased used Eblings 16' folding pull plows and the 8' standard as well, all are great. Yes they scrape cleaner and faster than a front plow pulled backwards and negate the need to turn around to get behind the pile you just made. I would not consider equipping a commercial plow truck without one.
> 
> We pull tandem axle dump and skid steer trailers with his hitch. No problem, the hitch design exceeds that of the hitch that came with our trucks.


How old are you 70s


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

2005 Wrangler Unlimited

2005 Wrangler Unlimited

2005 Wrangler Unlimited

Look for something lightweight, something up to 96" wide, something that will simply slide in your receiver hitch - ie Danials.

Wash the Ebling right out of your thoughts, 16' are for a one ton truck and they will move mountains of snow - the Wrangler doesn't have the power or weight to handle an expandable plow. Jim's simple closed plow is really overkill if not to much for what you have and I think it's 4g or abouts.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Herm Witte;1601050 said:


> We have been using pull plows since the late fifties. That would be 1950's not 1850's. Used many brands, self built, etc. We have purchased used Eblings 16' folding pull plows and the 8' standard as well, all are great. Yes they scrape cleaner and faster than a front plow pulled backwards and negate the need to turn around to get behind the pile you just made. I would not consider equipping a commercial plow truck without one.
> 
> We pull tandem axle dump and skid steer trailers with his hitch. No problem, the hitch design exceeds that of the hitch that came with our trucks.





framer1901;1601108 said:


> 2005 Wrangler Unlimited
> 
> 2005 Wrangler Unlimited
> 
> ...


Again thank all of you for sharing your knowledge.

Being I am not going to buy for this season I think I will start shopping this June.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

32vld;1601176 said:


> Again thank all of you for sharing your knowledge.
> 
> Being I am not going to buy for this season I think I will start shopping this June.


Good luck with whatever you buy.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Antlerart06;1601095 said:


> How old are you 70s


Nope, 59. The "we" is a family business started in 1957. Been around the industry my entire life.


----------



## mr_tiggy (Nov 26, 2010)

32vld;1601176 said:


> Again thank all of you for sharing your knowledge.
> 
> Being I am not going to buy for this season I think I will start shopping this June.


Ebling also has a Standard Duty Fixed Wing plow that I have been quoted 2600. I do not know too much about it as I have just asked for more details myself. My pull plow will be on a 2002 Dakota Regular Cab shortbox V6, so similar to your jeeps pulling capabilities. I am also looking at http://snowmansnowplow.com/ the 80+SC. The snowman seems to have a much higher clearance when raised than the Daniels or Arctic. Not sure about the ebling.


----------



## mr_tiggy (Nov 26, 2010)

So I ended up going with the Daniels as I was unable to contact the Ebling shop....they seem to be pretty busy at the moment. Works out at the Daniels was the same cost as the ebling but the ebling would have cost me roughly 500 to have it shipped. It should be here beginning of next week. 
My question to those who runs the Daniels, what kind of fluid are you running? The company recommends 1000 wt. auto trans fluid but I would think proper "plow" hydraulic fluid would be equivalent if not better?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

I use BOSS hydrolic fluid in my Daniels, they told me it would be fine when I received my pull plow.

But if I could go back, I wish I purchased the Ebling.


----------



## mr_tiggy (Nov 26, 2010)

the hydraulic wings or the fixed wing ebling? The fixed ebling did sound better as far as the plow is manually adjusted from like 7ft to 7.5 to 8ft i think and I think the sides are a little longer. For the price though I think this should work find. I only have a v6 Dakota so I don't kneed to be pulling a whole wack of snow. The 90' should pull all the dak can handle. I will be buying a 16ft ebling next season either for my 2500hd or my Kubota tractor.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

mr_tiggy;1691885 said:


> the hydraulic wings or the fixed wing ebling?


The hydraulic wings is what I should've went with, ether a 14' or 16'. My Daniels is 8' with poly cutting edges, works great but in the down position it is too close to the truck with short sides which doesn't allow the plow to contain a lot of snow and when its fully raised I don't think it sticks out the back much different than an Ebling but someone on here who has owned both might say different.

I may sell my Daniels after this season and order an Ebling or I might modify the Daniels into a parallel lift with longer sides.


----------



## steinsa (Dec 23, 2013)

CAT 245ME;1691838 said:


> I use BOSS hydrolic fluid in my Daniels, they told me it would be fine when I received my pull plow.
> 
> But if I could go back, I wish I purchased the Ebling.


Why would you go back and purchase the Ebling? I am deciding between the two currently and interested in knowing why you like it better. I am using on a Silverado 1500 for residential; if Ebling, I would buy the light-duty model without the giant wings. Thanks


----------



## mr_tiggy (Nov 26, 2010)

CAT 245ME;1693355 said:


> *My Daniels is 8' with poly cutting edges, works great but in the down position it is too close to the truck with short sides which doesn't allow the plow to contain a lot of snow and when its fully raised I don't think it sticks out the back much different than an Ebling* but someone on here who has owned both might say different.
> 
> I may sell my Daniels after this season and order an Ebling or I might modify the Daniels into a parallel lift with longer sides.


I believe this is why


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

We have both. An 8 foot Dan and a 16 foot ebling. Each has its place I have the Daniels on a 2500 Chevy the does condos that has short drives. And it works out great for that. Now the 16 is on my f450 and I do townhomes and condos that have drive lanes and garages on both sides and it took me 8-12 passes on a 3 inch snow to do those now it takes me 4 on a 5 inch snow. They both have poly edges and scrape very well. If you need anything else let me know.


----------

